# Opinions...



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I was wondering instead of splitting one of my 10 gallons in two, would it be okay to split it in 3? Each betta would have about 6.67 inches of space. I just didn't want to leave Merlin all by himself in a one gallon tank. The only problem with Merlin, is hoping his white stuff doesn't come back if I put him in bigger tank. So I'll probably leave the one gallon set up just in case. Opinions? Do you think it's enough space? It's a little over 3 gallons per betta. Thanks guys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Robarie had hers split 3 ways so it would work.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Really? That's great. It just seemed like I was leaving Merlin out, and he seems so unhappy with a one gallon. Thanks Drama! =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, my betta is in 2.5 gallons of water, and he seems to be doing great, so a little over 3 gallons of water would work great


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think the 3 split we saw was a 20 gallon though. You can give it a shot and see how much room there is. Good luck!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah if it doesn't look right, space wise that is, I won't do it. I really want to get a 20 long and put all of my bettas in it.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

I think thats a pretty good idea. Instead of leaving a betta out, or having to buy more tanks,  .


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Splitting a 10 gallon 3 ways is what I'm hoping to do for when I move to my college dorm! Just be sure to leave at least an inch or two of space of water from the top of the dividers so they can't jump over.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you have to make sure they can't get through or over the dividers.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Here's what it looks like so far. Still gotta do the middle section. But I think it looks spacious enough for them. A little over 3 gallons each.










Whatcha think?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh and with the divider thing, they won't be able to get through or over. I always fill it to the top, but I've got a light on top and a piece of wood leaving just enough room for air and feeding. So I got that taken care of. Now I just gotta wait for Ember's fin rot to get better, and I'll put them all in. I'll put up pics in the "post pics of your bettas home" section once I do.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks very nice! I think they'll like their new home.


----------



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, and heres my story...
I had my 20 gal split in 3s and yes it did work out well, but when one of my guys died i moved my female in there and she is a jumper for sure! I had to lower the water so she couldn't make it over the dividers, luckly the guys didn't mind having her visit though.
She would get over through the front area of the tank where the top opens for feeding and such, its the only part where the divider doesn't touch the top, and when i saw her doing it is when i lowered the water and then she wasn't able to jump that high.
Only thing was it bothered me to see the water line go beneath the trim, but thats just my own silliness.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks nice Vikki! Can't wait to see it with fish in it!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thank Neenjar.
lol Robarie I know what you mean, the water level in my tanks always have to been at the top. It bothers me so much if it doesn't reach the trim. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I was thinking of dividing my 10 gal in 3, I did the calculations and everything in my head so it seemed fine. I think that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I like it. still no fish in it yet. I need to get more meds. Trying to work on that. Don't know when I'll be able to get them in there.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Where did you get the edges for the divider? I've been looking everywhere for those!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Where did you get the edges for the divider? I've been looking everywhere for those!


If I'm right, those are report binders. You can find them at Walmart or any office supply store. Here is the link to the DIY dividers!
http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I got mine at Ingles. They surprisingly didn't have them at Walmart. A guy told me they only have them in August and a while after when they're selling school supplies.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so here's the date I should have the three boys in the tank: August 4th. 
I'm getting Fishy Ich meds tomorrow and starting him on those tomorrow. I'll treat him for 2 weeks. Hopefully by then Ember's tail will be better and Merlin's stuff is gone. So it will be a while till there's pics with them in the tank. But wish me luck with everyone's meds. I'm sure once I get them a heater, they won't get sick all the time.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good Luck!!! Thanks, my mom got me some report binders at Staples. Walmart didn't have any. I just put Sammy and Pax together, I LOVE having two in a tank!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Here's the tank all set up with water. I'm putting Merlin and Fishy in it on Sunday. Ember can't go in until I get him all better, which might take some time. I didn't feel like setting it up just split in half for now. Merlin will be in the left section and Fishy will be on the right. Which means when Ember's better, he'll be in the middle. I decided to put him in the middle because he doesn't flare up as much as the other two do.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank, Vikki!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! I really like it too. I can't wait for Ember to get better so I can have all of them in it. I'll post a pic or two on Sunday when I get Merlin and Fishy in it.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Nice tank! Good luck getting everybody better


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks. Seems like everyone but Ember is better now. Fishy is in his last treatment for Ich. Merlin is done with his treatment. So now I just have to wait until Ember gets better and I won't have anymore sick fish. lol. I can't wait to get a job because then I can get filters and heaters which will make their chances of getting sick even slimmer.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oooh! I love it!! Nice job, Vikki!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks doggyhog!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I was thinking of doing that myself. It would be a lot easier and take up less space.
Splitting a 10g tank in threes leave each betta with 3.33g of water. That's suitable.
One question I have for you though is, is there a heater in the tank? Or do you not need one for a 10 gallon tank? Or is the room they're in pretty warm all the time?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I don't have one. It usually stays pretty warm except for at night. I'm going to get an adjustable heater eventually. If you want to do it, I would. It seems like enough room, pretty spacious for them. I like the setup. I really want to come up with an excuse to get another betta and split my other 10 gallon in 3. lol.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

lol. I'm thinking I'm gonna do it.

And you could alway use the "But he was dying~~!! ;-;" excuse. lol. Works on my mom all the time


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol. I'll keep that one in mind. It's mainly a money issue. But I'm working on getting a job...then more bettas. lol.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah same here. Just graduated High School... and I'm jobless. So I've been bugging mom for 5 five bucks at Petco and Petsmart for a betta. She's starting to get annoyed, lol. But luckily we're having a yardsale this weekend so i'm going to sell a bunch of my junk in hopes of being able to get more betta to keep myself occupied >.>

But I'm also planning on breeding Horizon and Amir... so I need another couple tanks too...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with the yardsale!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

xD thanks. I hope to get enough money.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Good luck! I just graduated too. So were in the same boat. lol


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice nice.

I'm thinking about breeding bettas as like a little side job/hobby deal.

I used to own so many bettas as a kid, they would always live like 4 years.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I've thought about it too. But it's a thing that will have to happen when I get more money, lol.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah true. but the good thing is, once you get the breeding going and steady. You've pretty much got a good way to bring in some cash.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I know. Then I would love to get all into it and get the ones I could sell really expensive like Faith. I would love to make my own strains of bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That would be a pretty cool thing to do.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah it would. I'd love to do it. Maybe open up a betta shop after a while, were the bettas are actually taken care off and happy and healthy.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, I would love a betta shop. Just everything dedicated to bettas. Lots of bettas, tanks all 2.5 gal or bigger....stuff like that. It would be awesome.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah it would. Not to mention you'd get a lot of business because they would be taken care of.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A shop dedicated to bettas would be pretty cool.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I was actually thinking about breeding Blue and Aqua soon. That small store called Land and Sea Pets, well I'm friends with the lady there and I want to see if we can take one of the empty shelves out of the back room and see if she'll let me see the babies at her store.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That would be pretty cool, Vikki. I hope you get to do it!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay here's a few pics. I'll put all of these and more in an album on my page.

Acclimating them









Fishy










Merlin










Two more of Merlin



















Two more of Fishy



















And finally one of all the tanks.










Hope you like! Can't wait to add Ember.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks very nice!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks. I love it. I can't wait to put Ember in there. I'm trying to tell myself I dont' need another one. I want to split my other 10 gallon in 3. lol!


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Your tanks look great! I like your setup.....I wanna split my 10g also but its full of tropical fish for now


----------



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

I think it looks good! I might be doing that someday as well.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I just realized that those are the last pics of Fishy before he got hurt. =( It's so sad. I really hope his fins grow back.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I copied you. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks very nice, doggyhog!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Lol. Looks very nice!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well now that Merlin is out and Blue is in. Here's a couple pics with Blue in the tank.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful boy!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

